# Toys :)



## maddogdodge (Jun 23, 2016)

Looking for ideas on toys for a rabbit to play with, both long lasting things (like plastic toys) as well as home made things they could chew and shred.

Do rabbits like cat tunnels? I have one for my ferrets and it is a huge hit, thought maybe I could get another for my future bunnies


----------



## Akzholedent (Jun 23, 2016)

Pippi loves shredding her phone book. ^_^ she has a tunnel she runs through on occasion but I don't know that it was worth the $16 I paid for it, when oatmeal containers work just as well (she's a 4 pound Holland Lop ^_^)

All three of the buns LOVE cardboard boxes, with holes cut in the sides to run in and out. Pippi likes jumping on top of them, while Butterscotch and Ellie prefer hiding in them.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 23, 2016)

Baby rattles.
I have a healthy stock of all plastic baby rattles that are light. I buy them for my parrot but the buns like tossing them around.


Tp tubes with hay.
Cardboard egg cartons.
Cardboard boxes.
Cat wiffle balls with bells.
A single baby link with beads.
Bamboo finger teaser.
Natural straw hat.
Nut knot nibbler (petsmart sells them)


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 23, 2016)

I fill TP tubes with hay and a few small treats and fold the ends down. They have to figure out how to open them before getting the treats! We also have like 10 different puzzle toys for Whiskey, as he's too smart for us. Some of those I made from untreated wood at a craft store. Some were given to me. Another good one is tissue boxes with the plastic thing torn out. Mine like to drop those form high places.


----------



## Akzholedent (Jun 24, 2016)

Ooh, another thing I did before was take an empty trash bags box, and put hay inside with a couple raisins and pellets. Pippi had to nudge the flap of the box to get her head in, and then dig through the hay to find the treats. Then she'd eat the hay. She enjoyed chewing the box afterwards. 

We also got a dog toy that we put pellets in for her to find. She has to nudge the sliding doors in order to get it. She looooves it! 

View attachment 1466746131343.jpg


----------



## maddogdodge (Jun 24, 2016)

All great ideas, thanks heaps


----------



## Charmander (Jun 25, 2016)

Honestly I get most of my bunny's toys from the store. She has this big colorful wooden ball she likes playing fetch with, I buy her wood chews that are attached to her cage by plastic holding things. And she has a wooden bendy thing she likes chewing on too. Sometimes when she's out running around I give her a cardboard box to chew on and run in. They love chewing so almost anything is good lol


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

In response to the original post- my rabbits love my cat's tunnel. I forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## Charmander (Jun 26, 2016)

Just created a new toy for my bun. A washed off coke bottle with the paper removed and a couple coins inside that twang around when she plays with it. Still likes her colorful ball the best but she likes this too!


----------



## Charmander (Jun 28, 2016)

I took out the coins and put in a couple pieces of plastic thing so it still rattles. My boyfriend was concerned if she rips open the bottle and eats the coins that she could die and I don't want that happening. The coins were just so it rattles and I've replaced that so it still does but now no risk


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 28, 2016)

If she rips open the bottle to eat coins then shes likely to eat the bottle too and thats just as bad as eating coins.


----------



## Charmander (Jun 29, 2016)

But she constantly eats her litter box and hut and other plastic things? She just tosses the bottle around. Because it has air in it its hard for her to chew. I was just worried about the small possibility


----------

